# Baroque music played by London Symphony Orhcestra?



## vincentfernandes (Jan 8, 2013)

I recently discovered an album on which the LSO plays Handel's Water Music and Royal Fireworks. Heavily adapted, of course, but to me it sounded wonderful. I was used to listening to the LSO playing bombastic film scores but loved this interpretation.

Does anyone know whether the LSO has more of these albums? Google didn't really come up with a lot of useful answers and I'd love to hear more adapted classical for / by this orchestra.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*JS Bach*: Concerto for Harpsichord, Strings, and Continuo No.1 in D minor, BWV 1052, w. Ashkenazy/LSO/Zinman (Decca, rec.1965).


----------

